# Is Your chihuahua purebred?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone I was wandering if your chihuahua is purebred. 

I'm asking because I think that chico might not be I could be wrong tho. 
When I got him His breeder was on holiday so I spoke to the women who works there she didn't know much about him. 

I was looking in youtube and I saw in a different site Miniature Pincher/ Chihuahua Mix and it looks a lot like my chico. but I also found a pure chihuahua that looks like him too

Chico is 2 month old, 2 pounds, and 10 inch is this normal for a chihuahua his age.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

He looks chi to me. He is quite the cutie too I might add!


----------



## Bert (Mar 19, 2008)

*Chico chi*

 OMG He looks like pure chi, handsome boy!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Def. looks full Chi to me as well;-) Chihuahuas come in all shapes, sizes and colors these days


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OWWWW thank you guys he is just the best thing that ever happened to me. 

I was asking because his my first ever baby I just want to be prepared for any changes and so.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm no expert, but from the pic I looked at, yes, he looks purebred to me.

Many Chihuahuas, aren't "perfect specimens" by breed standard and still of course make perfect pets. 
Chico is very handsome and looks a full blooded Chihuahua


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

No, he looks pure to me. He has a lovely apple head and a short nose with short lil' legs. You might think he looks like a Mini Pin X Chi because of his colouring.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He is so cute, and looks full chi to me


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

He is a doll! What a cute mug!
Looks full Chihuahua to me too!


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

if the breeder gave you his official pedigree papers or if he is registered, then he's purebred... otherwise, there is no way to know for sure. but he's still lovely


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

spedona said:


> if the breeder gave you his official pedigree papers or if he is registered, then he's purebred... otherwise, there is no way to know for sure. but he's still lovely



Unfortunately some breeders make the pedigree up as they go along 
Obviously not the reputable ones


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Deffo looks full chi to me 

Hes gorgeous and absolutely perfect


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Unfortunately some breeders make the pedigree up as they go along
> Obviously not the reputable ones


rosiesmum sure...this is a sad thing indeed. 
but in most registries (AKC in the US, KC, SCC in France you can also look up your dog's registration number)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

As I said in another post, I think he's as cute as they come! Looks pure to me.


----------



## loopy (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah he looks sexy..


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes she gave me the papers and all. And it's written that he is a pure. But like someone else here say they could just make it up. 

In anyway if he is mix it will show when his older. 

But thank you guys for replaying here.


----------

